# Lead mold setup



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

My father in law just sent me a lead mold kit he bought at a yard sale this week at Carolina Beach. It is not really a kit but a box full of stuff.

Lead pot with a handle you lift up and the lead pours out the bottom when it gets hot. 10 lead molds with wooden handles. The ones I remember are jig heads of all sizes, pyramid (1-3 oz) and bank mold (6 and 8 oz). And a Lee ingot mold with 3 different sizes. Also, hooks, deer tails of all colors, thread, paint, several things that holds spools of thread to wrap jigs.

He bought all of this for $25.00 and then gave it to me. Most of the molds look like they have never been used. The guy has a ton of jig heads already poured that is in the box. I have not looked to see which mold he used so I can determine the weight. 

I pluged the lead pot in and it works like a charm. I wonder how much all of this stuff is really worth?

He bought a Stihl 028 chainsaw for $15.00 at another yard sale. It runs like new. That one is mine too.

Darin


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Actually you got robbed !!! Tell ya what ... I'll give ya $50.00 for it all and at least ya make $25    

Man you got a *great* deal!! I am to tired to do all the math but your molds are easily $28-$40 a piece new. The pot is about $40. That type of bargain is a once in a lifetime!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Cool*

DO these molds come in a big set or did this guy buy them one at a time. I can't remember the name of the molds but and I am too sorry to trek back down the the basement and look. I wil report tomorrow. They look like good quality molds. The wooden handles are all different colors on the molds. And they are bran name I just can't remember it at the moment.

One mold has a chamber in the bottom to pour lead to preheat the mold before you start pouring heads. Not all of them have this feature. 

I will probably use the pryamid mold and the bank sinkers the most. May sell some of the jig head stuff because I doubt I ever pour any.

Thanks!!!

Darin


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Blue orange and black wood handle are Do-it molds 30-40 apiece. The melter is probably a LEE and the 10lber is about 60 bucks.


----------



## JJ42 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ya"ll be careful pouring lead ,try not to get those fumes in your lungs .


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I pour outside in my driveway on a windy day ALWAYS !


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Daaaaaaaaauuummmmmmmnn...*

Darin. You been getting all the deals.

Bill:fishing: 

See you Saturday at Festivus.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Cell phone*

Bill, 

You need to turn that cell phone on. I need to talk to you. 

Darin


----------

